# Georgia Beekeepers..



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

We will be making a trip to Hawkinsville, Georgia on April 2nd for a week. We would love to go to a bee club or come to see someones Apiary while we are there. If anyone is in the area or knows of someone or a club we could attend please let me know. it is in Pulaski County. Thank you..


----------



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected]

I dont use square stackable hives. I use topbar hives here in Kathleen.
Not sure i am going to be home then, but someone from club should bee.
We had our beekeeping 101 class last saturday, too bad you missed that.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

thank you.. we have a small apiary here in Michigan just 6 hives. We just thought it would be fun to attend a club meeting or stop by some apiaries when down there to see how things are different. Any more suggestions welcome...


----------



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

R u harness racers?:hobbyhors

Use the email link, someone will chime in.

Our best beekeeper had a fire last week and lost all tools and several hundred hives ready for bees.

State Beekeeping club president is Clay "bear" Kelley down in Cordele has access to email above.

My facebook page is 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Global-Swarming-Top-Bar-Bee-Company/858984317455775?ref=bookmarks


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

My grandparents, Uncles, Cousins, and father were harness racers. Most have passed now but My mother still goes to Hawkinsville for the winters. She still goes to all the horsemen things. We do not have horses. I am coming down to pick her up and bring here back to Michigan for the summer. I will send a message to the link.. Thank you again..




planzman said:


> R u harness racers?:hobbyhors
> 
> Use the email link, someone will chime in.
> 
> ...


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

well back from Georgia.. I never got any email return from the address you gave.


----------

